# Zack playing with a football :)



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I was still sick while I recorded this, but I wanted to take Zack out. I know it's messy, but it's not that windy down there because the wind is blocked by the building, and I was sick at the time and I didn't want to make myself worse 
I do let him off leash sometimes (before the recording too!) but there are meany dogs sometimes  It can be quite scary at times!
Anyways, Zack enjoys playing anywhere with anything, so that's ok. He was happy to get out after all the time I was sick ​

Pssst... Pictures soon


----------

